# The Heritage: a 157 up for sale in Winnipeg



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Seller is somewhat incorrect. Heritage guitars are made in Kalamazoo, Michigan, not Maryland. H157's are the top of the line in the 150 series.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

blueshores_guy said:


> Seller is somewhat incorrect. Heritage guitars are made in Kalamazoo, Michigan, not Maryland. H157's are the top of the line in the 150 series.


Yeah, very odd considering Kalamazoo is there in plain sight on the headstock.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

stupid Heritage questions ... is the body shape pretty much exactly like a Gibson Les Paul? And are these usually that much cheaper than a similar Gibson?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, body shapes are mostly identical. And because Heritage is not a well-known brand, they are usually a lot less money than the G-brand. Historically, the Heritage 150 series has been favourably compared to the Gibson custom shop models in terms of workmanship/fit/finish/playability. This particular example, as stated in the ad, has had a headstock repair, and I think the price reflects that unfortunate history.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> stupid Heritage questions ... is the body shape pretty much exactly like a Gibson Les Paul? And are these usually that much cheaper than a similar Gibson?


A used heritage is usually about the same as a used traditional IIRC. This one is cheap because it had the neck repaired.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I missed the broken neck part!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tomee2 said:


> I missed the broken neck part!


I said neck but should have said headstock. Either way, if someone's willing to gamble they are probably getting a solid les paul custom for less than a new Gibson LP studio.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> I said neck but should have said headstock. Either way, if someone's willing to gamble they are probably getting a solid les paul custom for less than a new Gibson LP studio.



Looks like Heritage nailed that element of Gibson design.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

They also have a really bad resell value due to the headstock shape. i dont mind it myself and its most likely an improvement, but i dont make the rules. Its quite stunning. Repair looks solid and well done.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know about "bad" resale - good luck getting one for less than $2300 used. If it's not a custom order I think they're around $3500 new for a standard? I tried to check our local dealer prices but it appears they don't stock them anymore.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Looks like Heritage nailed that element of Gibson design.


Exactly. These are made by of some of the original craftsmen using the original tools in the factory where it all began for Gibson. The designs differ slightly and _most_ design changes are an improvement over the instruments that have been coming out of Nashville. In 2016 alot of the old guard left due to a change in ownership but form what I have been told by avid Heritage owners, the new crop is very good.They just don't have the mojo associated with the older builds.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

tomee2 said:


> stupid Heritage questions ... is the body shape pretty much exactly like a Gibson Les Paul? And are these usually that much cheaper than a similar Gibson?


 The 150 / 157 models are (in size and weight ) pretty much what you would expect from a LP.
The 140 on the other hand, retains the body shape/ style, slightly thinner , a bit narrower in the bout and a very comfortable weight.
For my taste this is the perfect LP style.


----------

